# My Big Root Beer Float



## Lon (Jul 22, 2015)

It's one of my favorite things. I have a big Pewter Mug that I fill with Vanilla Ice Cream & slowly pour Diet A & W Root Beer into it. The Pewter Mug chills up nicely and keeps the ice cream from melting too fast. Ahhhhhh!!!


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 22, 2015)

Do you put the empty mug into the freezer for awhile?


----------



## Lon (Jul 22, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> Do you put the empty mug into the freezer for awhile?



I keep my mug in the freezer compartment of the fridge so it's icy when I put the ice cream in. I'll take a pic and post. I will enjoy this treat with popcorn as I watch a Netflix film tonight


----------



## imp (Jul 22, 2015)

My favorite back in Chicagoland, both as a kid and young adult, was a Chocolate Soda with Chocolate Ice cream. "Sodas" were made up from scratch at the neighborhood Mom & Pop Ice Cream company, Frejlach's, starting with soda water, to which was added chocolate syrup, then 2 big dips of homemade ice cream, topped by a dollop of whipped cream, the real stuff!   MMMMMM!     imp


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 23, 2015)

I've got a pewter mug but never thought of using it this way.  I have a giant A & W mug and a medium sized one as well, but they are glass of course. 

I do sometimes put beer glasses in the freezer so we can have nice frosty glasses of beer.


----------



## Pappy (Jul 23, 2015)

imp said:


> My favorite back in Chicagoland, both as a kid and young adult, was a Chocolate Soda with Chocolate Ice cream. "Sodas" were made up from scratch at the neighborhood Mom & Pop Ice Cream company, Frejlach's, starting with soda water, to which was added chocolate syrup, then 2 big dips of homemade ice cream, topped by a dollop of whipped cream, the real stuff!   MMMMMM!     imp




Imp, that soda was my favorite. Made just like you said at the Imperial Soda Shop. It cost a whole 20 cents.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 23, 2015)

Michiganders will know Vernor's floats.  Also Sanders ice cream parlors.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jul 23, 2015)

imp said:


> My favorite back in Chicagoland, both as a kid and young adult, was a Chocolate Soda with Chocolate Ice cream. "Sodas" were made up from scratch at the neighborhood Mom & Pop Ice Cream company, Frejlach's, starting with soda water, to which was added chocolate syrup, then 2 big dips of homemade ice cream, topped by a dollop of whipped cream, the real stuff!   MMMMMM!     imp



I remember chocolate sodas...  We got them at Neisner's dimestore.. they had a soda fountain.  SOOO good..  and Green River floats.  Remember those?


----------



## Pappy (Jul 23, 2015)

QS...Utica, NY.  Sat at this counter many times.


----------



## Glinda (Jul 23, 2015)

Why did I look at this thread?  Now I have to have one . . . gee, thanks a lot, Lon . . .


----------



## QuickSilver (Jul 23, 2015)

This was MY Neisner's... in Brighton park, Chicago..   Sadly.. long gone. 









All that remains...


----------



## Cookie (Jul 23, 2015)

I love a coke float - the ice cream gets very icy and crackly.  Plus you get the buzz from all the sugar and caffeine! Yummy! Now I want one too.


----------



## Cookie (Jul 23, 2015)

Love floats  - how the ice cream gets crackly in the pop

https://minimalistbaker.com/vodka-root-beer-floats-with-coconut-ice-cream/


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 23, 2015)

Wow Cookie, now I want a vodka float for breakfast. Jeez, it's only 9:30am here. Lol.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 23, 2015)

Minimalist? Not likely, maximum ice cream float pleez!


----------



## Pappy (Jul 23, 2015)

Pack the ice cream in the glass as much as you can, then add a little root beer as needed. 
Now I've got to have one.


----------



## Cookie (Jul 23, 2015)

Anytime is float time Shali  --- lots of ice cream, booze & pop


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 23, 2015)

Cookie, mean mean mean. Lol.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 23, 2015)

Okay, maybe I'm weird but I like to keep desserts and alcohol separate.  No mixing of them.


----------



## Cookie (Jul 23, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Okay, maybe I'm weird but I like to keep desserts and alcohol separate.  No mixing of them.



Then you haven't had ice cream with chocolate bourbon sauce, Tres Deeleeeshus!  
But hey, don't get me wrong,  I'm just having innocent little pineapple juice right now with my vitamins!


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 23, 2015)

Cookie said:


> Then you haven't had ice cream with chocolate bourbon sauce, Tres Deeleeeshus!
> But hey, don't get me wrong,  I'm just having innocent little pineapple juice right now with my vitamins!



I'm game to try anything once within reason.


----------



## imp (Jul 23, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> I remember chocolate sodas...  We got them at Neisner's dimestore.. they had a soda fountain.  SOOO good..  and Green River floats.  Remember those?



Good gosh! Your post struck like a bolt from the sky! Only Neisner's dimestore I ever knew of was in Berwyn, Illinois. Were there others? As a kid of about 10, in summer, my mother and I often stopped at their little lunch counter: a favorite was open-faced hot turkey sandwich, mashed potatoes, and cranberry sauce, 99 cents!  imp


----------



## QuickSilver (Jul 23, 2015)

Cookie said:


> Anytime is float time Shali  --- lots of ice cream, booze & pop



doesn't the booze curdle the cream?


----------



## QuickSilver (Jul 23, 2015)

imp said:


> Good gosh! Your post struck like a bolt from the sky! Only Neisner's dimestore I ever knew of was in Berwyn, Illinois. Were there others? As a kid of about 10, in summer, my mother and I often stopped at their little lunch counter: a favorite was open-faced hot turkey sandwich, mashed potatoes, and cranberry sauce, 99 cents!  imp



Yes...  In Brighton park on Archer ave..  It was between Kedzie and California..  Don't know the exact cross street, but it was on South Archer..

It was an OLD building and it had wooden floors that creaked when you walked...


----------



## imp (Jul 23, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> This was MY Neisner's... in Brighton park, Chicago..   Sadly.. long gone.



Ah, I missed this before posting about Berwyn. The store there was smaller, squeezed in two doors from the corner. QS, you might like to look at:  http://forgottenchicago.com/forum/1/3946/archer_avenue_big_store   I copied the following from there, searching for a pic of Berwyn's Neisner's.   imp  (the date on the Archer Ave. pic, 1942, my birth year!)

*Re: Archer Avenue Big Store* 
Posted by:         *            Richard Stachowski            * (---.dsl.chcgil.sbcglobal.net)
Date: September 28, 2010 08:16PM

*I think it had a downstairs. I lived in Brighton Park from 1960 to 1997 on Francisco and 46th.*









All that remains...






[/QUOTE]


----------



## QuickSilver (Jul 23, 2015)

Yes..  I remember the Archer Avenue Big Store..  just a big department store.. long before there were malls.


----------



## Cookie (Jul 23, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> doesn't the booze curdle the cream?



Have you ever had a white russian?  Kalhua, vodka and cream.  no curdling, honest.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jul 23, 2015)

Guess not...   I remember the drink for people with ulcers... Scotch and milk.


----------



## Cookie (Jul 23, 2015)

White Russian  - favorite drink of 'The Dude' (The Big Lebowski) !  lol


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 24, 2015)

I haven't had a float in I can't remember how long. Of course, now I want one too but I won't be using diet soda! Hmmm, the Kalhua addition sounds good


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 24, 2015)

Damn!  Ice cream and Booze.....now I have to decide to go to the store to get ice cream or get drunk.  I think I'll stay home.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 24, 2015)

Cookie said:


> Have you ever had a white russian?  Kalhua, vodka and cream.  no curdling, honest.



"Have you ever had a white Russian?"..........answer......"How did you find out about Ivan?"


----------



## QuickSilver (Jul 24, 2015)

I've never HAD any sort of Russian.....................I don't think


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 24, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> I've never HAD any sort of Russian.....................I don't think



*smile*.....QS you are a treasure.


----------

